# RV Parks in Bandera



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

Planning to take a trip to Bandera this fall and was wondering which RV place would be the best. It looks like there are several. Thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Not in Bandera, but very close by, this place is great. They have a nice camp store dining hall (if you want to eat there), nice showers, trails, and a huge community recreation room with games, pool table, and bar inside. http://rvcoutdoors.com/medina-highpoint-resort/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

x2 on High Point, very nice park just north of Bandera. Well worth the drive.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice place , good people.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive stayed here before. Its very nice and clean and run by great people. Just north of Bandera.
http://www.antleroakslodge.com/


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want outside of town go to the State Natural Area.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Haven't stayed here, but a friend of mine's family owns this resort and they are good people!

http://www.twinelmranch.com/rv-resort.html


----------

